# How often do you feed?



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

Riki and Daisy were eating first thing in the morning and then again at night. Since they are on a heathy fitness routine (nice way to say diet), I am only feeding them at five every day...so once a day.

I was just wondering how often you are feeding your dogs. No more grazing cat food at our house either! They gobble up their food now too, no more taking tiny bites and walking to the other side of the room to eat it and coming back!

These guys are on a raw food regime, so I went to the chart for a 10 pound dog, which is actually considerably less than I was feeding them. Daisy's goal weight is nine which is where she was two years ago. Riki's is 12, also where he was two years ago.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I feed Gracie twice a day...morning and night. I just took her to the vet for a weight check and she is 8.8lbs. I thought she was closer to 10...but nope.

If I didn't feed her twice a day, I think she might throw up bile...she has done it before when I have been a couple of hours late.

According to this:
http://www.bravorawdiet.com/howmuch.html
You should feed them smaller amounts, but in two feedings (am and pm)


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

How much do they weigh now?


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Weight*

Riki weighs close to 14, he is 13 lbs 12 oz. Daisy weighs 10 lbs 14 oz.

Looking at that chart, it is probably better to feed them twice a day. This way they don't go as long between meals. I know we fed our shepherds only once a day...but they got a lot more food.

Thoughts?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Linda, I feed twice a day. I believe a single meal is too much at once and their blood sugar will be too low closer to their next meal. My Vet agrees that it's not a great idea.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Sounds like we are back to twice a day...*

Seems to be a plan.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I feed Marble twice a day.
Gina


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

It depends on the age. For my dogs over 1 year old, I offer twice a day (breakfast & dinner), but they usually only opt to eat one of those meals at that age.


----------



## Sawyer's Mom (Jun 2, 2008)

*Feed: 2x per day*

Sawyer is my first Havanese. Prior to that I only knew pugs, which live to eat and eat to live. When you live with a pug, there's no such thing as just leaving food in a bowl and letting the dog feed itself on it's own schedule. So when Sawyer came home, I was diligent about setting up a feeding schedule. 6:30 am and 6 pm. Plus, we were crate training him and it helps to have them eat at regular times in order to predict their elimination habits.

The funny thing was that I was gradually increasing and increasing his kibble portion during those first 6 months or so. But what surprised me is that he began not eating, or only eating half a portion, at various mornings and evenings. As my only experience was with another breed, this quite surprised me. I then scaled back his portions until we got the mix just right and he was regularly eating both meals. Sawyer is a healthy 13lb, 1 y.o. neutered male, who gets regular walks in addition to play and exercise and eats two 1/3c portions each day (Buffalo Blue adult dry kibble).

I tend to think feeding once a day is just too long to go between meals, no matter what domesticated mammal you are. For dogs I would just as soon cut their portions down so they eat twice per day than feed them all at once, only one time in 24 hrs. For various reasons I do not believe in leaving food out all the time.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

HMMMMMMMMMMMM

ME BE WRONG?

KIDDING....I THINK!

MY BOYS FREE FEED... THEY HAVE FOOD ALL THE TIME....

THEY ARE BOTH VERY LEAN AND WOULD PREFER ...

A CARROT!!! OR A LITTLE BONE BEFORE THEY GO IN THE KENNEL!

I WAS RAISED FREE FEEDING ANIMALS...

SO IT JUST HAS ALWAYS WORKED (WELL EXCEPT MY AFGAN HOUND...)


----------



## Esperanita (Jul 12, 2008)

I sort of fell into free feeding. I was wondering what the cons are. I say fell into it because Cuba stopped eating consistently when I fed him in the morning or when I got home from work. If I left the food out, occasionally, it would be gone by the time I got home. I used to set out and take away his food and I am wondering if by doing so again, would he become a more reliable eater.


----------



## Sawyer's Mom (Jun 2, 2008)

First off - adorable Havs! Secondly, the free-feeding thing I think has to do more with the human aspect of having dogs more than the strictly canine aspect of eating when hungry (unless its a continually hungry breed which I have earlier mentioned. There are plenty of breeds that can regulate their food intake, however pugs cannot). If you work and need your dogs to be on a eat/eliminate schedule that mirrors yours, the easiest way to ensure this is by controlling their feeding portions and times. If you do not have access to outdoor areas and live in an urban environment and have controlled elimination times and areas, maintaining all habits of feeding are once again more critical. Fianally, just like humans, I agree that a "natural" or "grazing" feeding schedule is optimal, but in all cases it is not do-able.


----------



## Sawyer's Mom (Jun 2, 2008)

First off - adorable Havs! Secondly, the free-feeding thing I think has to do more with the human aspect of having dogs more than the strictly canine aspect of eating when hungry (unless its a continually hungry breed which I have earlier mentioned. There are plenty of breeds that can regulate their food intake, however pugs cannot). If you work and need your dogs to be on a eat/eliminate schedule that mirrors yours, the easiest way to ensure this is by controlling their feeding portions and times. If you do not have access to outdoor areas and live in an urban environment and have controlled elimination times and areas, maintaining all habits of feeding are once again more critical. Fianally, just like humans, I agree that a "natural" or "grazing" feeding schedule is optimal, but in all cases it is not do-able.


----------



## triona (Dec 22, 2008)

I free feed both the cat and the dog. I put the cat's food in the bathtub so Bess can't get it. Bess is only 4.5 lbs at 6 months so I think eating as much as she wants is fine. 

T.


----------



## Sawyer's Mom (Jun 2, 2008)

*Free-feeding pros and cons*

Truth be told, the modern domesticated canine is one of the best "social parasites" we encounter. They have adapted themselves to the wide variances of human cultures in such a way that they garner food, protection, and a sense of belonging (necessary for breeding) which is critical to their survival. And to top it off, we humans benefit from their instinctual traits, such as herding, guarding, pest control, ect. And no one can doubt the merits of their companionship!

With all that said, in a "free" environment, most dogs will eat as their needs dictate. When food is plentiful and there are no other restrictions on their needs, why not only eat when and what you need? But if there are - ahem, pardon the pun- back end restrictions on the dog, such as where and when it can relieve itself, then controlled feeding comes into play. Additional to this are breeds that will gorge themselves no matter what the circumstances. When a " controlled" environment exists, it only makes sense to control what goes in as to predict when it comes out. If this is not an issue you for you and your pets, it probably does not really matter how much they eat and when. They will let you know when they are hungry or not.

Now sometimes, things can throw a regimented feeding pattern off. My little guy is regularly thrown for a loop whenever we go on a long car trip; board him at the kennel; he goes to the vet; has his canine buddies over for a sleep-over; or he's been spoiled by his human family during a steak cook-out. In these cases I always put the food out for him in his bowl during regular feeding times. He is allowed 1 hour to eat. If he doesn't finish or touch his bowl it is taken away and (here's the hard part) NO treats! Not even for training, like during walks. With very few exception - like when young, travelling and on medication, he has righted himself - 2x/day feeding - each time within 24 hours.

I have experience with animals other than dogs, and if they are picky eaters, they just will be naturally thin. I always try hard to provide the best nutrition for those in my care (dogs especially, but cats can be very picky too) as they will let nature right themselves. The best you can do is provide nutritionally balanced feed for your animal, and they will feed themselves accordingly with or without regard to our schedules.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Linda,
Twice a day and an ASTONISHINGLY small amount sustains Moxie's ideal weight. I even take into account whatever he has snacked on that day. I can't have him overweight because I carry him so much that every pound counts.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter is 12 wks. He is eating 3 x day 1/4 cup food, but he does not eat everything. He eats lighter at lunch time. Weight 4 pounds, 6 oz. 

Food gets taken up within 1-2 hrs, water stays out during the day. I am taking Dexter outside after meals, naps, and every 1 1/2 - 2 hours during the day. 

Supper is 5pm-6pm; Food up by 7pm. Water up by 8pm except the bottle drip water. Dexter is sleeping 6-7 hrs. during the night once we go down for bed. Dexter is already napping during the early evening. Dexter is still taken out every 1 1/2 hrs - 2 hours until we go to bed around after 11pm. 

Breakfast 6-7am with water out. I have already taken Dexter outside at least 2 times prior to breakfast.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

I think Salsa was a pug in a previous life! She eats 1/4 cup 2x a day. I give her treats for training which probably equal another 1/4 cup of food. The treats are varied, usually jerky or boiled chicken. I also give her either 1/2 flossie, a twistix dental chew or 2 baby carrots at night to chew. She lives to eat and has never left one kibble in her bowl. She is probably a little overweight. She's not a real active dog, but I do walk her daily, she plays with the cat and has regular playdates with Maddie.


----------



## Sawyer's Mom (Jun 2, 2008)

*Does she have a brother?*

Your Hav's name is so cute, I just gotta ask... does she have a brother named Chip?

P.S. Particularly funny about being a pug in a former life! Isn't it amazing how much the appetites vary in this breed?


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Ha Ha! No, Salsa doesn't have a brother named Chips, but if I ever got a male hav I guess I would already have a name picked out.

Welcome to the forum! Sawyer is a cutie pie!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

I feed twice a day - I guess I can't imagine going personally going 24 hrs. without food. LOL

Sawyer's Mom - fellow Washington Hav owner - I tried hopelessly to convert my pug parents to the havanese world as I'm a true havanese lover. It was a lost cause, and for father's day this year I got my parents their 3rd pug. The first two (unfortuately) are no longer with them. Honey is the cutest pug and my Havanese boys absolutely loved her. She lived with us for a month before moving to my parents home in Savannah Georgia. They flew up to get her. welcome to the forum. check out our local Cascade Havanese Club. )


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

They eat once a day in the evening


----------

